# Ich kann NetBeans nicht installieren.



## apparat (27. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir NetBeans die version 4.1 besorgt und java runtime environment 1.5 und das SDK 1.4 installiert.
nun will ich netbeans installieren und er sagt mir das er keine geeignete JVM finden kann.

und ich da was angeben soll also mit option -is:javahome <JAVA-Ausgangsverzeichnis>

irgendwie geht das nicht und wo die option einfügen? bei eigenschaften hinterm namen?  da gibt er nämlich ne fehlermeldung.

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

gruß apparat


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Jun 2005)

Hm... hab mich letze Tage auch über ein ähnliches wenn nicht gleiches Problme geärgert...
Hatte NetBeans schon lange als DL auf Platte aber hatte es nie Ausprobiert.
Wenn du ein Projekt erstellst klick mal mit Rechts darauf guck die die Properties an und versuch entwas zu finden
wo der das SDK hernimmt ich kann dir nicht mehr genau sagen wo das war aber ich weiss ich habs gefunden 
So am Rande NetBeans hab ich wieder verbannt und benutzte weitherhin Eclipse.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (28. Jun 2005)

apparat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> und ich da was angeben soll also mit option -is:javahome <JAVA-Ausgangsverzeichnis>
> 
> irgendwie geht das nicht und wo die option einfügen? bei eigenschaften hinterm namen?  da gibt er nämlich ne fehlermeldung.



Starte den Installer von der Kommandozeile und gib dort -is... als Argument an.

@8ull23y3
So am Rande: Eclipse habe ich wieder verbannt und benutze seitdem JBuilder SCNR


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2005)

Vor Kurzem war hier ein Beitrag zu lesen, dass zukünftige Versionen von Borland JBuilder auf Teilen von Eclipse aufsetzen sollen. Dann haste wohl das Eclipse wieder. :wink:


----------



## Pulvertoastman (28. Jun 2005)

Du meinst diesen Beitrag hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18269&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20

Schau mal, von wem der ist ;-)

Aber das sprengt halt das Thema des Fragestellers. Ich finde, wir sollten hier aufhören. Es hilft bei der Installation von NetBeans halt nicht viel ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2005)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Aber diesen Beitrag meinte ich nicht.
Der, den ich meine, der ist von DP, glaube ich...

_[Roar: Link: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18728 ]_


----------

